# Where can I find Rolo?



## mmmchocolate (Oct 25, 2011)

I munched a packet of Rolo from my workmate's desk only to find out he got them from England, now guilt-ridden and ashamed I trawl the deepest darkest corners of Dubai looking to redeem myself as I 'Ate his last Rolo'...

Please help.. Where can I find a pack in this city?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

You can find them at Park & Shop. The two locations I've seen them are in Tecom and on Wasl Road in Jumeirah. 

Enjoy

-md000/Mike


----------



## mmmchocolate (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you Mike....You have saved me from the pain of self-flagellation...


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

I was given a rolo easter egg at er...Easter. Was from Spinneys I think. You do realise that eating his last rolo now means you are an 'item'


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

I found them at Carrefour a while back. They're just 3dhs. Rolo and Munchies used to be imported but they seem to be sourcing them from another Arab country so they're cheaper now.


----------



## coconut_shy (Feb 3, 2013)

mmmchocolate said:


> I munched a packet of Rolo from my workmate's desk only to find out he got them from England, now guilt-ridden and ashamed I trawl the deepest darkest corners of Dubai looking to redeem myself as I 'Ate his last Rolo'...
> 
> Please help.. Where can I find a pack in this city?


This made me chuckle! I saw them in Almaya supermarket.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yup Almaya used to import them from the UK, cost like 8-9dhs each but last I was there they seemed to source them from somewhere close by. I remember they had Munchies and Rolo in Jordan so probably the same place they get them from!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't be the only one whose initial reaction was how rude to eat someone else's food without asking first?

Park N Shop is a good best for that kind of confectionary.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

mmmchocolate said:


> I munched a packet of Rolo from my workmate's desk only to find out he got them from England, now guilt-ridden and ashamed I trawl the deepest darkest corners of Dubai looking to redeem myself as I 'Ate his last Rolo'...
> 
> Please help.. Where can I find a pack in this city?


Dude, I would gut you if you ate my last rolos!!!

You can find rolos at choithram and spinneys in green community.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

You could make it up to him by buying him a Rolo yogurt too!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

i have to avoid going to Park & Shop too often.
Too many tempting things in there!


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I can't be the only one whose initial reaction was how rude to eat someone else's food without asking first?
> 
> Park N Shop is a good best for that kind of confectionary.


I am trying to understand why skinned chicken and other unmentionables are chastised yet people come out of the woodwork to help with candy, which can be found at most any store 

(Hoping the correct emoticon was used to express that I am really not that serious)


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

mmmchocolate said:


> I munched a packet of Rolo from my workmate's desk only to find out he got them from England, now guilt-ridden and ashamed I trawl the deepest darkest corners of Dubai looking to redeem myself as I 'Ate his last Rolo'...


_... Rolo Tomassi_


----------

